# The Mini Hunter



## Bill Hays

This one was made specifically to be very pocketable, very versatile, very strong and very accurate.


----------



## Bill Hays

For scale there's 1.25" between the forks and it's 3.5" across the top of the forks X 4.75" overall length


----------



## Rayshot

Looks good Bill.

I love "reduced" size cattys. I've been experimenting with various "minis"the last few of months. From less than 4 in high to 4 1/2. Really enjoying the new exploration.


----------



## Knoll

Most definitely a nice one!


----------



## AZshooter

Nice comfortable little shooter....


----------



## Charles

As you know, I too am very fond of the little ones. This one looks great. For those who need it, here is the pdf.

Cheers ... Charles

View attachment MiniHunterBillHays.pdf


----------



## e~shot

I love the design, specially the pinky and lanyard hole.

I tweaked the design a bit

















Here is the PDF, print without scale
View attachment Bill_Hays_Minihunter.pdf


----------



## Sting 73

Very Nice,
thank`s for sharing


----------



## Jesus Freak

Love the design!


----------



## Dayhiker

This one looks well worth the effort. Nice one, Bill! This is just the kind of thing them freedom hunters across the pond really love.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

And I am checking out your work shop! Wow! -- Tex -- PS, you are the man when it come to shooting! Another Wow!


----------



## pop shot

I really like the little ones... The one I've been shooting lately is 3" across with 1 1/2" gap. The wide ones seem bulky after using small shooters


----------



## philly

Nice one Bill, I have some Bamboo and I think I will give this one a try. Thanks for sharing. Awesome shooting Bud.
philly


----------



## Pikeman

This is a nice neat design, Thanks Bill.


----------



## Bill Hays

Thanks Guys, and ya'll have fun with this little guy!
It's fork tip widths are 1.125", so you can put wide and very strong bands on there without doubling over (which I really dislike for some reason)... yet because it's tips are very close to the hand, and you're able to curl your pinky into the hole, you pick up a couple of key leverage advantages that allow for increased inline stability when drawing heavy stuff.
However, I'd recommend using 3/4" plywood or one of the synthetics over most wooden planks.... although it's tough to beat a nice hickory, osage, or some purpleheart boards!



Tex-Shooter said:


> And I am checking out your work shop! Wow! -- Tex -- PS, you are the man when it come to shooting! Another Wow!


The "shop".... you know I actually do own an actual, fairly large workshop.... but I just hate to be inside to long, plus the G10s can really dust up up an enclosed room, even one with a garage type door on it like the shop has.... so I just put together the basic tools I need to make what I do with the slingshots under the carport area. Fairly nice and open... of course not to pleasant when it gets real cold though, but we're in Texas so that's only an issue about 10 days a year.
Let's see... the tools that are visible are... sandblasting cabinet, oscillating sander, a little table router, cheap bandsaw, big drillpress with attached table, various finish sanding machines, rotozip hand router and a Rockwell "Bladerunner".... oh and the most important tool the directed fan!
Not visible is two cutoff saws, a regular jigsaw, two more small drill presses, the welding station and some custom tools I made to help with making slingshots.

And again thanks for the compliment about the shooting Tex, some of it, most of it, is your doing!


----------



## MKF30

Watched your vid other day, cool slingshot. So do you sell these? I'm new to this forum, but been a slingshot enthusiast for a few months building my own, ordered one dankung. But I wish to expand my collection, I like smaller V shaped like slingshots. This is so cool


----------



## jburdine1956

Bill Hays said:


> For scale there's 1.25" between the forks and it's 3.5" across the top of the forks X 4.75" overall length


Just wondering, especially after shooting the Hathcock sniper, and noting that you seem to prefer the between the forks shooters , do you do anything different with the over the top shooters like the mini hunter? Also are you going to offer those for sale?


----------



## Btoon84

Charles said:


> As you know, I too am very fond of the little ones. This one looks great. For those who need it, here is the pdf.
> 
> Cheers ... Charles
> 
> View attachment 16464


first one printed out like this! cracked me up i just had to post!
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:16535]


----------



## Rayshot

Btoon84 said:


> As you know, I too am very fond of the little ones. This one looks great. For those who need it, here is the pdf.
> 
> Cheers ... Charles
> 
> View attachment 16464


first one printed out like this! cracked me up i just had to post!
[/quote]

that is comical. same for me. mini hunter.......for a giant!


----------



## M.J

One of those with as pinky hole _and_ a plamswell would be fantastic!


----------



## Bill Hays

MKF30 said:


> One of those with as pinky hole _and_ a plamswell would be fantastic!


I just finished cutting out a bunch of full sized slingshots and have some material left on the end... think I'll do one up like that.


----------



## M.J

Looking forward to seeing how it turns out.


----------



## NaturalFork

This is my type of slingshot! Nice work and thank you for sharing the design!


----------



## Charles

To get the sizing right, when you print be sure to specify "none" for "page scaling". Otherwise it will try to fill the entire page with the image!

Cheers ......... Charles


----------



## Bill Hays

M_J said:


> Looking forward to seeing how it turns out.


Here you go Mike:


----------



## Knoll

Ask ... and ye shall receive!


----------



## M.J

Bill Hays said:


> Looking forward to seeing how it turns out.


Here you go Mike:




[/quote]
I love it!
Looks like a very secure grip on that one.


----------



## Troy Miles

I opened the image in photoshop, and it was sized to specified scale. If my printer actually worked (toddlers decided to grab it, hit the floor, printer heads are shot) than printing from photoshop, it would be perfect. I would assume the .PDF version was created to scale, so printing the pdf should work out for everyone first try.

Thanks very much for sharing this template, its exactly what I have been looking for to replace the existing slingshot in my camping pack.

Prob. a stupid question, but can I apply band to this to shoot through the forks, rather than over the top?

I only ask because I have never shot OTT before.


----------



## Gardengroove

Hello Troy,

I don't think the fork gap will allow to shoot TTF with the Mini Hunter design. Check out Bill's Covert Hunter. There are two designs available (each one for TTF and OTT). I made a Mini Hunter about a year ago and never stopped shooting it. Great design. A Covert Hunter TTF is currently in the making 

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13757-the-covert-hunter/#entry150829

Cheers, Simon


----------



## CCHGN

Thanks, I just made 2 of them and they're great. I actually put wings on the forks and made one a TTF. yeah, I put a much deeper belly in there


----------



## leon13

Thanks for the pattern 
Cheers


----------



## maro

Bill Hays said:


> For scale there's 1.25" between the forks and it's 3.5" across the top of the forks X 4.75" overall length


 Mr Bill

I try this.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Looks great bill. Love all the ss you make.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

I just measured the one I received. via the competition win from e-shot/Irfan some months ago.
Why I did not measure it sooner; I have no idea.

It measure only 3.2 inches from outside of one fork trip to the other; and just on 4 and a half inches in height.

Of course it is the band's which give the power.

And this oh so pocketable little guy, takes my triple TBG no worries at all.

The fork tips, being just on 7/8th of an inch; do require the band's to be folded; but so does the PS1 from A+ Slingshots.

So that is not an issue for myself.

Not quite small enough to be considered a PFS; but tiny none the less.

That it shoots so darn well is I guess a bonus; or speaks to Irfan's craftsmanship.

Cheers Allan


----------



## leon13

Btoon84 said:


> As you know, I too am very fond of the little ones. This one looks great. For those who need it, here is the pdf.Cheers ... Charles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MiniHunterBillHays.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> first one printed out like this! cracked me up i just had to post!
Click to expand...

"Giantminihunter " lol
Thanks again for so mutsh efford and Fun in the slingshot univers 
Cheers


----------



## JEFF BURG

that is one sweet little ss Bill


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Nice..can't wait to drool over the myriad variations & materials you'll no doubt crank out!


----------



## 3danman

I look forward to trying out this design!

Is there any chance someone could let me know how to print it to scale, so it's not a "Mini Hunter" for a giant?

Thanks!


----------



## leadball

I made one, Like it whole bunch... Thanks Bill


----------



## THWACK!

Knoll said:


> Ask ... and ye shall receive!


Send cash, please?


----------



## THWACK!

Bill Hays said:


> 'M_J' said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to seeing how it turns out.
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go Mike:
Click to expand...

Bill, this is banded OTT. It appears that you still hold it horizontally, as you do with your TTF. Am I correct?

If you shoot an OTT banded slingshot holding it upright, I for one would like to see the details of how you do it. How about it?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Bill Hays

pic url updated


----------



## 14585

Could you make one with tube slots


----------



## 31610

I did two of these guys I gave the orange one to raventree and kept the other . Very fine shooters nice template BH


----------



## Hoppshot

Deleted


----------



## Hoppshot

My rendition of the mini hunter. The ply wood is ridiculously tough and the wood is thin and pocketable.


----------



## joseph_curwen

I made two of them, one in exotic wood with finger grooves, and one in plywood with pimkie hole.

I prefer the finger grooves.

But this design is my favorite one concerning ott


----------



## Stankard757

joseph_curwen said:


> I made two of them, one in exotic wood with finger grooves, and one in plywood with pimkie hole.
> 
> I prefer the finger grooves.
> 
> But this design is my favorite one concerning ott
> 
> minihunters.jpg


Looking nice.


----------

